# Warehouse Sale!!



## Experience Bliss-Stick (Nov 8, 2007)

Making room for the next container!! 

All *in stock* Bliss-Stick Kayaks are now *$799!!* 

Price includes *SHIPPING, TAXES* and a *ONE YEAR WARRANTY*!! 
Shipping is to the nearest terminal based on your zip code.

*Valid only in the lower 48 States. Available only through WakaWai. *
Can be picked up from warehouse if you prefer kayak not to be shipped. 

*NO INTERNATIONAL SALES or SHIPPING.* 

Here is the link to the play boats with colors choices listed: 
Play Boat colors 

Here is the link to the creek boats with color choices listed. 
Creeker colors 

If you have any questions about the warehouse sale or the NEW Bliss-Stick Tuna, please feel free to contact us here: 
Contact Us 

Thanks.


----------



## starlet885 (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you have oversea shipping?


----------



## Experience Bliss-Stick (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks but no international sales or shipping.

Sale ends Wednesday, August 10, 2011 at 5pm EST.
That is today... Get them while you can at this price.


----------

